# Using AI to automatically keyword or tag photos



## LtFDrebbin (Oct 28, 2017)

Although I have a perpetual LR license, my question is not specific to that. I'm looking for technology to help me accomplish my goals. Stick with me for a minute. 

I don't do a ton of editing. I use LR more as a way to catalog, organize and tag my photos. It takes a ton of time, but when I want to find a picture of my daughter in a school play dressed as a tree, I can do that quickly. Or I should say I can do that quickly if I put in the time up front and properly added the photo to Collections, tagged, and keyworded the photo I'm looking for. 

I've got 4T of photos and videos. I've spent a couple of years doing this in LR. And now I'm tired.... So tired that I'm not taking too many photos any more. 

And I got to thinking... Google Search can show me a photo of a tree, or my daughter. Facebook's face recognition has come a long way and is right much more than it is wrong. And Google Photos is free, and tags people and places with some success, but not things. 

So- does anyone know of something I could use (LR, or otherwise), which would speed up my work by doing some of it automatically? Face recognition, tagging of things (mountain, skateboard, etc), and using the geotag data to hep me search that way? I'd still be happy to spend the time culling bad photos, or editing those that I really love. I just want technology to help me with the mundane, and time consuming tasks. 

Sam


----------



## tspear (Oct 28, 2017)

I am playing with Fotobounce now, it does a pretty good job on facial recognition. Better than Lr in fact.
Mylio is another on my list to test. Based on reviews, it is supposed to be very good.


Tim


----------



## Traktor (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi,
I use „Excire“ and I am very satisfied. The new Lightroom CC has also AI tagging. But both systems do not write any Information in the keyword Field.


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 28, 2017)

tspear said:


> I am playing with Fotobounce now, it does a pretty good job on facial recognition. Better than Lr in fact.
> Mylio is another on my list to test. Based on reviews, it is supposed to be very good.
> 
> 
> Tim


Tim,

The Fotobounce website does not list RAW support.  How do you use Fotobounce?


----------



## tspear (Oct 28, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> Tim,
> 
> The Fotobounce website does not list RAW support.  How do you use Fotobounce?


Poorly. 
I exported my images from Lr in pairs of original and jpeg with the same file name. Then marked the jpeg read only. Loaded fotobounce and did some tagging and set it to create xmp files. 
At the end of the day, it will not likely be in my flow. To many steps in my case.
But it's very simple toolset may meet the OP requirements.

Tim

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 29, 2017)

While the face recognition of lightroom is not as good as some of the mentioned i found it usefull to tag my family members. 
Did anyone used the wordroom plugin for automated keywording? (Wordroom - The lightroom plugin for automated keywording)


----------



## tspear (Oct 29, 2017)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> While the face recognition of lightroom is not as good as some of the mentioned i found it usefull to tag my family members.
> Did anyone used the wordroom plugin for automated keywording? (Wordroom - The lightroom plugin for automated keywording)


That looks cool. Totaly useless to me, but cool.

Tim

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## LtFDrebbin (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks guys. I'll follow up on these ideas and see if I can find something that works. It would be nice if LR could improve the AI to include all (most?) faces, and other objects like a Google Image Search can do. I'm sure we are headed there, and I feel like I'm wasting my time doing the work manually now.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 3, 2017)

Google Image Search is used by this plugin Any Vision Lightroom Plugin . No idea if it's any good - I've never looked at it.

John


----------



## tspear (Nov 3, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> Google Image Search is used by this plugin Any Vision Lightroom Plugin . No idea if it's any good - I've never looked at it.
> 
> John



I used it, really cool. But it failed on the facial tagging. 

Tim


----------



## JGP Edmonton (Dec 24, 2017)

Traktor said:


> Hi,
> I use „Excire“ and I am very satisfied. The new Lightroom CC has also AI tagging. But both systems do not write any Information in the keyword Field.



Excire has a module out now (Excire TT) to do exactly that: write the keywords into the LR Catalogue KW fields!!
EN#Excire Search TT - Excire

Haven't tried it yet, but it's on my list.


----------



## axm723 (Jan 20, 2020)

Has there been any update to this question?? I just read an article about Imagga Wordroom plugin and does anyone have experience with it??


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 20, 2020)

I know there is some face recognition in the current LR but I haven't investigated it since I mainly take landscape and underwater pictures.

I recently added Cloud Tagger to to give me a start of keywording. I find it's a good starting point.  It uses Google's Image Analzer (see sample screen shot below) There are others but I like this one because it doesn't introduce any DB structures itself and updates the keywords as if you had typed them in.


----------



## RobOK (Nov 28, 2020)

What happened to Cloud Tagger, it says it was retracted on the Adobe site...


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 28, 2020)

No idea which concerns me since I have not updated to LR 10 yet and I always like to know the plug-ins are still available.

I have an email for the author you could try [email protected]


----------



## RobOK (Nov 28, 2020)

Have you had success with any other automatic tiggers?


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 28, 2020)

RobOK said:


> Have you had success with any other automatic tiggers?


Haven't tried any others.


----------



## RobOK (Nov 28, 2020)

I’m looking at WordRoom and Any Vision. Seems so strange that Adobe has implmented AI for use behind the scenes but won’t let us acccess the generated tags!!


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 28, 2020)

RobOK said:


> Seems so strange that Adobe has implmented AI for use behind the scenes but won’t let us acccess the generated tags!!


Not sure what you are referring to. I was not aware that Adobe had any recognition software except for Faces. 'Cloud Tagger' and others rely on Google API's for (I believe) Google Vision. Try it.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 28, 2020)

RobOK said:


> WordRoom


Looks like Wordroom uses Imagga. 


RobOK said:


> Any Vision


Any Vision uses Google


----------



## RobOK (Nov 28, 2020)

Paul_DS256 said:


> Not sure what you are referring to. I was not aware that Adobe had any recognition software except for Faces. 'Cloud Tagger' and others rely on Google API's for (I believe) Google Vision. Try it.


I will try when I am back at my LR classic computer, which sadly won’t be until the new year. I might need to start using a mobile catalog (external hard drive) For times like this!

Adobe uses “Sensei” behind the scenes. So if you go into your Lightroom on the web (and maybe in the “cloudy” apps too) and search for “blue” it will find your blue pictures or search on “Dogs”, etc. But those tags or intelligence is not stored with the images. Apple has similar tech, if you are on your iPhone photos app and search for common things it will find them. AI is getting built into all software gradually.  I mean cars have had self adjusting cruise control for 10 years. Hopefully Adobe puts this tech to better use soon, so far its mostly good for searching for Blue or Dog.


----------



## tspear (Nov 29, 2020)

@RobOK 

Sensei is cloud only. Not available (last I checked) to Classic.


----------



## RobOK (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes, that was my point...


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 29, 2020)

tspear said:


> Sensei is cloud only.


I thought I saw  postings that Sensei is used in the AUTO develop in LRC.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 29, 2020)

Paul_DS256 said:


> I thought I saw  postings that Sensei is used in the AUTO develop in LRC.


Nope. The Auto algorithms were created with AI, but Lightroom Classic does not use Sensei.


----------



## LtFDrebbin (Oct 28, 2017)

Although I have a perpetual LR license, my question is not specific to that. I'm looking for technology to help me accomplish my goals. Stick with me for a minute. 

I don't do a ton of editing. I use LR more as a way to catalog, organize and tag my photos. It takes a ton of time, but when I want to find a picture of my daughter in a school play dressed as a tree, I can do that quickly. Or I should say I can do that quickly if I put in the time up front and properly added the photo to Collections, tagged, and keyworded the photo I'm looking for. 

I've got 4T of photos and videos. I've spent a couple of years doing this in LR. And now I'm tired.... So tired that I'm not taking too many photos any more. 

And I got to thinking... Google Search can show me a photo of a tree, or my daughter. Facebook's face recognition has come a long way and is right much more than it is wrong. And Google Photos is free, and tags people and places with some success, but not things. 

So- does anyone know of something I could use (LR, or otherwise), which would speed up my work by doing some of it automatically? Face recognition, tagging of things (mountain, skateboard, etc), and using the geotag data to hep me search that way? I'd still be happy to spend the time culling bad photos, or editing those that I really love. I just want technology to help me with the mundane, and time consuming tasks. 

Sam


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 29, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> The Auto algorithms were created with AI, but Lightroom Classic does not use Sensei


----------

